# musicians protest about plans to punish file sharers



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

""We are in a period of transition, and traditional business models are being reassessed," he said. "The position of the record labels is inherently weaker because of the falling value of recorded music and that gives the other people in the equation, including artists, managers and producers, more power. What we are seeing here is those players flexing their muscles, which is only possible because the record labels are weakening.""
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/sep/03/youtube-prs-deal-file-sharing


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

From the same link

excerpt>


> A rift has opened between music's creators and its record labels, with a broad alliance of musicians, songwriters and producers fiercely criticising the business secretary Lord Mandelson's plans to cut off the broadband connections of internet users who illegally download music.


That's an interesting change in values.....the support of crime.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Stoner said:


> From the same link
> 
> excerpt>
> 
> That's an interesting change in values.....the support of crime.


I don't feel like looking for them, but there are studies out there that supposedly prove file sharing/illegal downloading facilitates sales. I think the artists themselves maybe seeing the bigger picture than you or I, unless you receive royalty checks from a label and have music that is both pirated and not pirated.

Technology gave musicians the ability to make a ton of money off of one single performance. Again and again and again. Technology has now made that one copy easily multiplied into the millions for next to nothing. Should we hamper technology, or should business models again adapt like they did with previous technology?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

RootbeaR said:


> I don't feel like looking for them, but there are studies out there that supposedly prove file sharing/illegal downloading facilitates sales. I think the artists themselves maybe seeing the bigger picture than you or I, unless you receive royalty checks from a label and have music that is both pirated and not pirated.
> 
> Technology gave musicians the ability to make a ton of money off of one single performance. Again and again and again. Technology has now made that one copy easily multiplied into the millions for next to nothing. Should we hamper technology, or should business models again adapt like they did with previous technology?


You are posting a non sequitur....if musicians give away their music freely, it isn't stealing.
If musicians want to gain recognition by giving away their music, there is nothing stopping them.
Unless they have signed contracts with promoters and the music is no longer theirs to freely give away, of course.
Looks to me like you are back to your same old arguments to rationalize theft by file sharing..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is it time to move this to CD? Remember, this is not a debate forum.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Is it time to move this to CD? Remember, this is not a debate forum.


True.....but I have been noticing the appearance of some threads in this forum presenting debatable topics from a biased pov..
Like the title of this one.


> musicians protest about plans to punish file sharers


(That is part of the title of the article)
But in fact, they are really protesting the UK government's intent to stop illegal file sharing.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I both agree and disagree but... 

If you want to become a musician now days much like i am ,i guess your going for the respect not the money ,that's a good thing am i wrong? Isn't that the motive of when a musician first decided he or she was to create music in the first place.

The bad thing is not making the money but the fact that anyone can claim your credit for your hard work and iv had this happen to me before ,the feeling can not be explained in words. 

Pink Floyed - David Gilmore didn't write (there's no way out of here) but he sure sings it like he did.


----------

